# Looking for rides North Of Atlanta....



## igilbert (Jul 13, 2008)

.....Cumming,GA 30041 to be exact. I'll be in town from Thursday July 1 to Sunday July 5. I can drive to meet a group but not sure where. Any info / contacts / links would be appreciated. (Looking for an "A" ride) Thanks in advance. 

Ian


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I don't really ride much on that side of town but you might want to give these two a call. One is in Cumming and the other is not too far in Alpharetta.

http://www.realitybikes.com/

http://ridealphabikes.com/

If you want to do bigger climbs you could hook up with one of the shops up in Dahlonega.

http://www.wheelworksga.com/


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

Try this site/club:

http://www.bikenarc.com/


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

igilbert said:


> .....Cumming,GA 30041 to be exact. I'll be in town from Thursday July 1 to Sunday July 5. I can drive to meet a group but not sure where. Any info / contacts / links would be appreciated. (Looking for an "A" ride) Thanks in advance.
> 
> Ian


All the group rides are here: Southeastern Cycling. Give us a bit more detail about what you are looking for, distance, hilly?, what cat you race etc., and more advice can be given.


----------



## igilbert (Jul 13, 2008)

dave2pvd said:


> All the group rides are here: Southeastern Cycling. Give us a bit more detail about what you are looking for, distance, hilly?, what cat you race etc., and more advice can be given.


Thanks Dave, riding in Jacksonville FL I don't get many hills so that would fun. Any distance is fine. (above say 45-50 miles) I only race Tri's so I don't know what cat I would align with. Typical "A" group ride I do here would be nearly flat with average pace of 23 - 24 mph for a ~ 50 mile ride. Info is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

How about racing the state TT championship event? Here.

Also Saturday, a lot of the fast guys ride Tucker. Search that page for "Tucker Ride".

Where you are staying is pretty far out. I am not familiar with a lot of the rides up there - I live right in the middle of town. The Sadlebred site may be useful though. You might also ask some questions on: www.bikesbl.org and atlbike.org


----------

